# SOLVED: Probleme mit SD-Card, voll, aber nur 38% belegt

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Nabend,

ich habe da ein Problem mit einer SD-Karte. Ich will darauf ein gentoo-Filesystem installieren um damit einen ARM-Rechner zu starten. Dafür sollte ja eigentlich eine 2GB Karte vollkommen reichen.

Also steck ich das Ding in den Kartenleser, wird auch erkannt und partitioniere es erstmal - kein Problem. Danach wird die 1.8 GB "/"-Partition mit ext2(3) formatiert - kein Problem.

Danach wollte ich dann das gentoo-basis-system (arm-autobuilds) + portage-snapshot aufspielen, zusammen hat das ganze keine 700MB.

Tja, aber da spielt mein PC nicht mit.

```
v: cannot create directory `../gentooARM/usr/portage/app-dicts': No space left on device

mv: cannot create directory `../gentooARM/usr/libexec': No space left on device

mv: cannot create regular file `../gentooARM/usr/.keep': No space left on device

mv: cannot create directory `../gentooARM/usr/lib': No space left on device

mv: cannot create directory `../gentooARM/usr/local': No space left on device

mv: cannot create directory `../gentooARM/var': No space left on device

pc-desktop ARM # df

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

rootfs               503964264 124172944 354191352  26% /

/dev/root            503964264 124172944 354191352  26% /

rc-svcdir                 1024       108       916  11% /lib64/rc/init.d

udev                     10240       204     10036   2% /dev

shm                    1996440         0   1996440   0% /dev/shm

/dev/sda1            204799996 115548304  89251692  57% /shared/xp-system

/dev/sdb1            204799996  92639384 112160612  46% /shared/xp-daten

/dev/sdg1              7895912   1740200   6155712  23% /media/disk

/dev/sde1              1772304    599632   1082644  36% /mnt/gentooARM

pc-desktop ARM #  

```

Irgendwie verstehe ich das ganze nicht ....

Ich bin folgendermassen vorgegangen:

```
pc-desktop mnt # fdisk /dev/sde

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sde: 2028 MB, 2028994560 bytes

63 heads, 62 sectors/track, 1014 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 3906 * 512 = 1999872 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sde1               1         963     1880708   83  Linux

/dev/sde2             964        1014       99603   82  Linux swap / Solaris

Command (m for help): q

pc-desktop mnt # mkfs.ext3 /dev/sde1

mke2fs 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)

Filesystem label=

OS type: Linux

Block size=4096 (log=2)

Fragment size=4096 (log=2)

117600 inodes, 470177 blocks

23508 blocks (5.00%) reserved for the super user

First data block=0

Maximum filesystem blocks=482344960

15 block groups

32768 blocks per group, 32768 fragments per group

7840 inodes per group

Superblock backups stored on blocks: 

   32768, 98304, 163840, 229376, 294912

Writing inode tables: done                            

Creating journal (8192 blocks): done

Writing superblocks and filesystem accounting information: done

This filesystem will be automatically checked every 32 mounts or

180 days, whichever comes first.  Use tune2fs -c or -i to override.

pc-desktop mnt # mount /dev/sde1 /mnt/gentooARM/
```

Danach habe ich dann das Basis-System kopiert

```
tar xvjpf /home/angler/Desktop/stage3-armv4tl-20090619.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentooARM/

...

...

./opt/

./opt/.keep

./sys/

./sys/.keep

pc-desktop mnt # 
```

 Keine Probleme, das läuft immer super durch. Danach mal mit df den Platz auf der SD-Karte gecheckt

```
pc-desktop mnt # df

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

rootfs               503964264 124173272 354191024  26% /

/dev/root            503964264 124173272 354191024  26% /

rc-svcdir                 1024       108       916  11% /lib64/rc/init.d

udev                     10240       204     10036   2% /dev

shm                    1996440         0   1996440   0% /dev/shm

/dev/sda1            204799996 115548304  89251692  57% /shared/xp-system

/dev/sdb1            204799996  92639384 112160612  46% /shared/xp-daten

/dev/sdg1              7895912   1740200   6155712  23% /media/disk

/dev/sde1              1851140    482392   1274716  28% /mnt/gentooARM

```

Sollte also noch genug Platz für den Portage-Snapshot sein, also gleich mal entpacken

```
pc-desktop mnt # tar xvjf /home/angler/Desktop/portage-latest.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentooARM/usr/

...

...

portage/java-virtuals/jaxp-virtual/metadata.xml

tar: portage/java-virtuals/jaxp-virtual/metadata.xml: Cannot open: No such file or directory

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

pc-desktop mnt # mkdir /mnt/gentooARM/test.txt

mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/gentooARM/test.txt': No space left on device

pc-desktop mnt # 
```

Tja und wie man sieht bricht er dann hier ab, nach dem Motto kein Platz mehr .... warum? Immerhin zeigt mir df noch folgendes an:

```
pc-desktop mnt # df

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

rootfs               503964264 124173312 354190984  26% /

/dev/root            503964264 124173312 354190984  26% /

rc-svcdir                 1024       108       916  11% /lib64/rc/init.d

udev                     10240       204     10036   2% /dev

shm                    1996440         0   1996440   0% /dev/shm

/dev/sda1            204799996 115548304  89251692  57% /shared/xp-system

/dev/sdb1            204799996  92639384 112160612  46% /shared/xp-daten

/dev/sdg1              7895912   1740200   6155712  23% /media/disk

/dev/sde1              1851140    875888    881220  50% /mnt/gentooARM
```

PS: hier mal lsusb, ist das Realtek-Teil 

```
pc-desktop / # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 1307:0165 Transcend Information, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  

Bus 007 Device 002: ID 0a5c:200a Broadcom Corp. Bluetooth dongle

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0482:0003 Kyocera Corp. 

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 005 Device 003: ID 06a3:8000 Saitek PLC 

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:c01e Logitech, Inc. MX518 Optical Mouse

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:0111 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 147a:e00d Formosa Industrial Computing, Inc. 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  
```

----------

## Finswimmer

df -ih

evtl. sind die Inodes voll?

Tobi

----------

## mrsteven

Was für ein Dateisystem ist auf der Karte? Falls es ext2/3/4 ist, dann kann es sein, dass die I-Nodes ausgegangen sind. Überprüfen kann man das mit df -i.

Wahrscheinlicher ist aber, dass die Kontakte der Karte verschmutzt sind (hatte schon häufiger Probleme deswegen, die Dinger sind anscheinend recht empfindlich) oder die Karte defekt ist. Was sagt denn das Kernel-Log (dmesg)?

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

```
pc-desktop mnt # df -ih

Filesystem            Inodes   IUsed   IFree IUse% Mounted on

rootfs                   31M    1.1M     30M    4% /

/dev/root                31M    1.1M     30M    4% /

rc-svcdir               488K     102    488K    1% /lib64/rc/init.d

udev                    488K    6.0K    482K    2% /dev

shm                     488K       1    488K    1% /dev/shm

/dev/sda1                86M    195K     86M    1% /shared/xp-system

/dev/sdb1               108M     31K    108M    1% /shared/xp-daten

/dev/sdg1               6.0M     646    6.0M    1% /media/disk

/dev/sde1               115K    115K       0  100% /mnt/gentooARM
```

Okay, scheinen die I-Nodes zu sein, aber was kann ich dagegen tun, und vorallem warum passiert den sowas, hatte ich ja noch nie.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

So, habe das Problem mit einem

```
mkfs.ext3 -N 300000 /dev/sde1
```

gelöst, danach waren dann genug freie Inodes vorhanden.

ICh hoffe nur das ich damit keine anderen Probleme heraufbeschwört habe.

----------

## EOF

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> So, habe das Problem mit einem
> 
> ```
> mkfs.ext3 -N 300000 /dev/sde1
> ```
> ...

 

Ist nicht ext2 die bessere Wahl, da ext3 durch zu viele Schreibzugriffe die Lebensdauer deiner SD vermindert?

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

 *Quote:*   

> Ist nicht ext2 die bessere Wahl, da ext3 durch zu viele Schreibzugriffe die Lebensdauer deiner SD vermindert?

 

Gute Frage, leider kenne ich mich damit noch nicht wirklich gut aus. Aber wenn man bei ext2 auch die Möglichkeit hat die inodes festzulegen dann werde ich wechseln.

----------

## ixo

Wenn Du mutig bist, kannst Du btrfs verwenden.

Mit der mount Option -o ssd ist das konkurrenzlos schnell unter Linux. Du benötigst dann allerdings einen möglichst aktuellen Kernel von kernel.org.

Nachteile:

- ist noch nicht übermäßig (  :Rolling Eyes:  ) stabil

- statet pro filesystem ca. 15 threads, was auf der cpu vielleicht nicht so toll ist

- regelmäßig backups von der Karte wären nötig (was aber bei einer sd Karte kein Problem sein sollte, sofern Du einen entsprechenden Kernel noch irgendwo haben solltest.

Gruß ixo.

----------

